
City in the Sky – Ep.1 Departure [video] - solutionyogi
http://www.pbs.org/video/2365942243/
======
solutionyogi
Dubai Airport has built a fully automated luggage transfer system costing
700MM. This series is a great look in to what goes behind the scene when we
fly. A must watch.

